# What a difference a year makes!



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

This week I am once again housesitting at my daughters watching Saddie Doodle and Hunter Bunny. Saddie is now 14 months old and 45 lbs. Last summer Saddie would not leave Abella alone and I had to keep the two separated. I can really tell my granddaughter has been working on training her. Today they were actually sniffing each other without Abella growling at her. Funny how Saddie is intimidated by a little 6 1/2 lb fluff ball now. 

Not sure how this picture posting works on this new site????? Thumbnail or full image? And my Thread title keeps disappearing!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...how stinkin cute are they! Abella’s face expression on that last picture is classic!
they are both so beautiful 💕💕💕


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Abella is stunning Paulann, when I first looked at the picture, I thought she was sitting next to a large stuffed animal 😂
The second picture is just to cute, be careful you don't need another fall.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Abella is stunning Paulann, when I first looked at the picture, I thought she was sitting next to a large stuffed animal 😂
> The second picture is just to cute, be careful you don't need another fall.


Saddie is so mellow and good INSIDE the house. I brought Abellas expen and set it up in the house with her bed, some toys, food dish and her water bottle. I was actually able to leave the door open and Saddie never attempted to go inside. On the sofa Saddie is snuggled up to me on one side and Abella on my lap. At night Abella is next to my face sleeping and Saddie is snuggled up to my legs! Couldn't ask for a better visit as far as INSIDE goes.

However, outside Saddie turns into a completely different dog! That girl can run "faster than a speeding bullet" - She jumps like a pogo stick, she barks while tossing her toys up in the air, she digs in the Boccie Ball Court. When I try and get her back in the house she thinks its a game I'm playing with her! I tried every bribe I could think of - holding her food dish, treats, "Bully sticks" squeaking her favorite toys - She needs to learn "COME" before my next housesitting. She is still a puppy and has boundless energy!

Reflecting on how Abellas energy level is so perfectly matched to me. She loves playing a daily game of fetch then does her twice daily "zoomies" through the house then snuggles on my lap for a long nap. PERFECT for this aging grandma / senior citizen!


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Abella is probably the most beautiful female maltese ive ever seen. Im partial to male pups, but imo they cant come close to pulling off that long show cut. Abella just has such a sweet face. Every picture you post of her is perfect.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you Kilo - you are very kind. Abella is definitely a sweetheart! She is my first Maltese so the learning curve was huge in learning how to groom her long coat. She has been so very patient with me through this process! Your little guy is adorable.


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> This week I am once again housesitting at my daughters watching Saddie Doodle and Hunter Bunny. Saddie is now 14 months old and 45 lbs. Last summer Saddie would not leave Abella alone and I had to keep the two separated. I can really tell my granddaughter has been working on training her. Today they were actually sniffing each other without Abella growling at her. Funny how Saddie is intimidated by a little 6 1/2 lb fluff ball now.
> 
> Not sure how this picture posting works on this new site????? Thumbnail or full image? And my Thread title keeps disappearing!
> View attachment 274119
> ...


Wowwww!!! Beautiful!!! Is she a show dog? So elegant!!how old is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> This week I am once again housesitting at my daughters watching Saddie Doodle and Hunter Bunny. Saddie is now 14 months old and 45 lbs. Last summer Saddie would not leave Abella alone and I had to keep the two separated. I can really tell my granddaughter has been working on training her. Today they were actually sniffing each other without Abella growling at her. Funny how Saddie is intimidated by a little 6 1/2 lb fluff ball now.
> 
> Not sure how this picture posting works on this new site????? Thumbnail or full image? And my Thread title keeps disappearing!
> View attachment 274119
> ...


Oh just re read and you said she was 6.5 pounds. She looks like a model! God bless your little angel!


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Saddie is so mellow and good INSIDE the house. I brought Abellas expen and set it up in the house with her bed, some toys, food dish and her water bottle. I was actually able to leave the door open and Saddie never attempted to go inside. On the sofa Saddie is snuggled up to me on one side and Abella on my lap. At night Abella is next to my face sleeping and Saddie is snuggled up to my legs! Couldn't ask for a better visit as far as INSIDE goes.
> 
> However, outside Saddie turns into a completely different dog! That girl can run "faster than a speeding bullet" - She jumps like a pogo stick, she barks while tossing her toys up in the air, she digs in the Boccie Ball Court. When I try and get her back in the house she thinks its a game I'm playing with her! I tried every bribe I could think of - holding her food dish, treats, "Bully sticks" squeaking her favorite toys - She needs to learn "COME" before my next housesitting. She is still a puppy and has boundless energy!
> 
> Reflecting on how Abellas energy level is so perfectly matched to me. She loves playing a daily game of fetch then does her twice daily "zoomies" through the house then snuggles on my lap for a long nap. PERFECT for this aging grandma / senior citizen!


My doodle is completely different outside and inside. Your dog and "granddog" are so cute together in these pictures. Saddie looks like a big version of our little guy; this was at around 10 weeks, I think. He is now 14 weeks.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> This week I am once again housesitting at my daughters watching Saddie Doodle and Hunter Bunny. Saddie is now 14 months old and 45 lbs. Last summer Saddie would not leave Abella alone and I had to keep the two separated. I can really tell my granddaughter has been working on training her. Today they were actually sniffing each other without Abella growling at her. Funny how Saddie is intimidated by a little 6 1/2 lb fluff ball now.
> 
> Not sure how this picture posting works on this new site????? Thumbnail or full image? And my Thread title keeps disappearing!
> View attachment 274119
> ...


They are so cute!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> This week I am once again housesitting at my daughters watching Saddie Doodle and Hunter Bunny. Saddie is now 14 months old and 45 lbs. Last summer Saddie would not leave Abella alone and I had to keep the two separated. I can really tell my granddaughter has been working on training her. Today they were actually sniffing each other without Abella growling at her. Funny how Saddie is intimidated by a little 6 1/2 lb fluff ball now.
> 
> Not sure how this picture posting works on this new site????? Thumbnail or full image? And my Thread





Abella's Mommy said:


> This week I am once again housesitting at my daughters watching Saddie Doodle and Hunter Bunny. Saddie is now 14 months old and 45 lbs. Last summer Saddie would not leave Abella alone and I had to keep the two separated. I can really tell my granddaughter has been working on training her. Today they were actually sniffing each other without Abella growling at her. Funny how Saddie is intimidated by a little 6 1/2 lb fluff ball now.
> 
> Not sure how this picture posting works on this new site????? Thumbnail or full image? And my Thread title keeps disappearing!
> View attachment 274119
> ...


hi! Your little girl is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!! What a Sweetheart!! I Simply love the pictures of your baby girl! I have a boy Maltese Cody and he’s 13 now. You do an super amazing job on the long hair! I keep Cody as a puppy cut . I only had his hair long one time. Your other dog is sweet too! letting her get all the attention 💞


----------



## Mai Nguyen (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow! Your furry pet is so cute and gorgeous. I really like travelling with my pet. All dogs are so lovely, right?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mai Nguyen said:


> Wow! Your furry pet is so cute and gorgeous. I really like travelling with my pet. All dogs are so lovely, right?


Thank you! Your three are adorable too - Very cute pictures! I too like traveling with Abella. She definitely attracts attention and helps cheer up so many people during these strange times we are in. I always have a bag of treats in my purse so if "visitors" are interested I can have Abella show off some of her tricks for them I'm sure your three also attract a lot of attention when you travel with them. How old are they and what are their names?
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Mai Nguyen (Jul 15, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thank you! Your three are adorable too - Very cute pictures! I too like traveling with Abella. She definitely attracts attention and helps cheer up so many people during these strange times we are in. I always have a bag of treats in my purse so if "visitors" are interested I can have Abella show off some of her tricks for them I'm sure your three also attract a lot of attention when you travel with them. How old are they and what are their names?
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Hope you send more pictures of your pets for us! They are Su, Bell and Nick


----------

